# CC Sport Mods



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

So Im new to the vortex, My 1st car was an 1986 Audi Coupe GT. I have never owned VW's ( Even though I always wanted a Corrado.) But the CC is too beautiful too pass up. It beat out the 525 and CLS500. 
Here is the "to do" for mods... 
*Complete* 1. Matte black front grill. Needed to get rid of the chrome grill...















2. Carbon Fiber roof vinyl. (matte look) 
3. Clear Front signals, with Custom LED Running lights (In Design stage) 
*Complete.*4. Euro Headlight switch, and get rid of the DRL. add HIDs. Thanks to scenturion








5. Wheels ( TBD ) 19" or 20"?? But they are definitely going to be matte black 
*In development* 
- Paddle shifters... 
- LED taillights


_Modified by narbo at 11:20 PM 10-30-2009_

_Modified by narbo at 11:21 PM 10-30-2009_

_Modified by narbo at 1:21 AM 11-1-2009_

_Modified by narbo at 1:31 AM 11-1-2009_










_Modified by narbo at 6:27 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like your off to a good start!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (narbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *narbo* »_2. Carbon Fiber roof vinyl. (matte look)


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (passat_98)*

I dont have a sunroof, so I have this HUGE white sheet of metal. I like the black look,but, a matte carbon fiber is unique. 
Its not the prints. its an actual Carbon Fiber cloth with a matte epoxy.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (narbo)*

Do you have any plans to have any other external CF on the car? I mean functional CF in this case like a hood or trunk if they get offered?


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (Veedubin02)*

Possibly, I am checking daily for new items for the CC. I ordered the euro switch & the front Clears. Well see what new products hit the market.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (narbo)*

If thats the case then I can support the roof mod but I am more of a function over form person in a lot of cases. If you can make it flow then more power to you. The clears are a great upgrade on so many colors of the CC. Especially white and black.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (narbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *narbo* »_
4. Euro Headlight switch, and get rid of the DRL. add HIDs. 


don't need a Euro headlight switch to get rid of DRLs and add HIDs. Need a VCDS (VAG-COM), Micro-CAN or Hex-Can


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just ordered a downpipe.


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (narbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *narbo* »_
2. Carbon Fiber roof vinyl. (matte look) 


fail


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sparda29)*

Sparda, do keep us posted on that downpipe. Narbo, awesome stage 1. The rest sounds great, do keep us posted.


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (narbo)*

Are you going Storm trooper??


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (grine19)*

Something like that


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone local to Glendale, CA with VAG? Will the Ebay USB connector work on this model? 


_Modified by narbo at 12:15 AM 10-31-2009_


----------



## deville (May 11, 2009)

*Re: (narbo)*

APR Stage 1 should be next. Best $600 you'll spend.
Chrome tipped tailpipes
Window tint
I blacked out my grill too... but left the badge as blacked out it was too plain.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (deville)*

I've got a Launch Auto book that I used to delete a CEL. I think it'll do what you need it to do but we'll have to mess with it to see.


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (grine19)*

I love the Audi LED style lights above the Fogs, where do I get those!


----------



## 2k3gli (Sep 28, 2003)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (grine19)*

Has anyone actually done this with the LED DRL's and converting the fogs into turn signals? Its a nice OEM look that adds a bit of flair.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhantomX2K* »_I love the Audi LED style lights above the Fogs, where do I get those!


The Audi S6 ones are about $600. Custom ones can be made, I am in the process of that now.

_Quote, originally posted by *2k3gli* »_Has anyone actually done this with the LED DRL's and converting the fogs into turn signals? Its a nice OEM look that adds a bit of flair.


Swapping the signals would just take some cutting and soldering and be easy. The issue is you cant set the fogs as DRLs on the CC so you would have to switch them on and off with either and extra switch or the light switch. Also I dont think having the blinker that low is legal in all states. Certain lights have to be a certain height on the car.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_I dont think having the blinker that low is legal in all states. Certain lights have to be a certain height on the car.

You are correct, but being that there are turns on the sideview mirrors, that may save you as far a required height


----------



## jandct (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (narbo)*

There is a fairly inexpensive 19" set of matte black wheels in the classifieds right now...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4617729


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

FMVSS 108 requires turn signal signals to be mounted at a height range of 18" to 83"


----------



## narbo (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: CC Sport Mods (jandct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jandct* »_There is a fairly inexpensive 19" set of matte black wheels in the classifieds right now...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4617729
 

Im waiting for Eric @ supremepower. hes looking into getting me a set of the statis wheels in 20" if not i think im going with the VMR 19" V710's 
But I need suspension and wheels soon.


----------



## rjhaigh (May 30, 2013)

*Help a new cc owner but not new to vw*

I am looking for the grill mod you have done to your car but I want it in High gloss. Can you help me by pointing me to the place you purchased yours form? Plus I want LED head lamps.

Thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

rjhaigh said:


> I am looking for the grill mod you have done to your car but I want it in High gloss. Can you help me by pointing me to the place you purchased yours form? Plus I want LED head lamps.
> 
> Thanks


This thread from 2009, man! 
U can use plastidip and put few coats of glassifier on top to make it shiny


----------



## rjhaigh (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Man!!


----------

